# Hornwort? I saw these in a lake



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

While boating in a lake, I saw lots of clumps of these in the water. Does anyone know what type of plant this is? It's sorta like hornwort but it has different shaped pines that the ones in my aquarium.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

looks interesting
What lake?


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Deer Lake in Burnaby. There was lots of it. It's really cool to see plants in our aquariums out in the wild. There was also lily pads and cats tails.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Its just wild hornworts. I wouldn't put them in a tank, you do not know what sorts of microorganisms it may carry. They also change a bit to adapt to their changing environment.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It might "melt" in the warmer waters of a home aquarium, especially since the lake is probably around 10C now.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

You can try it in your tank. But I'd for sure do a bleach dip. That's pretty crazy looking.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

If it is anything like its "domesticated cousin" found in retail, I would take a pass. Pet Store hornwort "sheds needles" like crazy which can really add to one's filter/tank maintenance routine.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It might "melt" in the warmer waters of a home aquarium, especially since the lake is probably around 10C now.


^This.^


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

You could give it a try if you have a spare tank or dont mind the risk. Would be a nice experiment.


----------

